# Door refinished



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This a door my boy Jason finished 6 hours first day/2 hours 2nd...looks sweet!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice, I got a few of those coming up. Their a pain in the azz.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That's a beautiful door. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

nice job. what kind of finish you put on?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I know you guys like all that fancy stuff but we just use the Minwax Helmsman Spar Urethane semi-gloss. After we do any doors we put them in our anual maintenance program. Call them next year, clean, light sand, touch up stain, another clear coat, about 1 hour,$$$$


----------

